# UKC Show This Weekend



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

So I'm entering my first conformation show this weekend. Anyone have any advice? I emailed the trial secretary and I guess they expect a pretty big turnout so I'm excited that there will at least be competition. This is my first conformation show where I'll be showing/handling. I've seen AKC style shows but wouldn't dare entering one lol.

We've been working on stacking and handling for about 3 weeks now. Here he is this past weekend. I'm probably the only person that trains his dog in the conformation ring with a tug lol.










Yes I know his front feet are a little east-west in the picture...but have you ever seen a happier dog in the conformation ring?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck! Do you know the pre-entry numbers? If it's a big show sometimes they will be posted on the UKC message boards.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Good luck! Do you know the pre-entry numbers? If it's a big show sometimes they will be posted on the UKC message boards.


Had no idea they had those! I'm signing up day of. It's so cool! Where do I look for those? It's the Wisconsin Boston Terrier Association show being held in Wisconsin (redundant).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is where I look:

UKC Forums - UKC Dog Events

Some clubs will post the pre-entry numbers a few days before the show, so that people thinking of entering day-of can see if there will be enough competition (or course you can have a dozen people enter day-of, but if there is pre-entries in your classes then you're guaranteed the competition you need).


----------

